# Casting with a baseball distance



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi,
For the last two months I have been practicing over grass the fishing OTG cast using a baseball ( cast direction 6 o'clock rod tip pointing about 1:30. Baseball 90 deg from the tip). My rod is a Dymic LT 14 + abu 6500 mag elite with 0.28 line ( low position)+ yellow rocket oil. Currently making from 110 to 120 yards maximum depending on the wind. I have the mags on maximum and no break blocks and during the cast I do not adjust the mag control. I am not sure what kind of distances to expect with this set up using a baseball. I realize that there are two many variables in play but I would like to know from an experienced tournament caster what kind of distances are possible with a similar setup. 

regards,

Hector


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Hector,

I'm not a tournament caster per se. From what you are describing you should at least at the 500+ ft mark if you are seeking distance. A baseball is a fairly large object. I'm speaking of using a sinker, and not a baseball, mind you. Also backing off your mag. It sounds like you have a pretty good set-up. Out of curiosity, Is there a reason you are using a baseball ?

I think Tommy is on the coast right now fishing. I got a pic of him and a friend lastnight holding a fish each. I'm sure he will get back to you. ASAP 
Have you watched his videos on YouTube. Look up Tommy Farmer on YouTube and then watch Groundcasting Fundementals if you haven't already.
The guy sure has helped me and my casting ability with a few critiques and pointers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

A baseball is just easier to see and retrieve. I am trying to focus on loading the rod properly during the cast, throwing the baseball in the right direction etc. I have seen Tommy casting a baseball on you tube and was curious what kind of distances he was getting using a tournament rod.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Gotcha on the baseball.. I think it's easier to walk up to your buried sinker reeling in line as you go, so that you can lay your line on your real evenly and with consistant pressure. A sinker is much more wind resistant than a baseball thus affecting your distance. 

Have you thought about using personal video to evaluate your cast? Using your smart phone , go pro , home video camera etc?
Play it back in slow motion to see what you are actually doing through your cast.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Highly recommend a lacrosse ball......will not absorb water (wet grass) like a baseball......and integrity of flight seems to be better than a baseball.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

h038781 said:


> Hi,
> For the last two months I have been practicing over grass the fishing OTG cast using a baseball ( cast direction 6 o'clock rod tip pointing about 1:30. Baseball 90 deg from the tip). My rod is a Dymic LT 14 + abu 6500 mag elite with 0.28 line ( low position)+ yellow rocket oil. Currently making from 110 to 120 yards maximum depending on the wind. I have the mags on maximum and no break blocks and during the cast I do not adjust the mag control. I am not sure what kind of distances to expect with this set up using a baseball. I realize that there are two many variables in play but I would like to know from an experienced tournament caster what kind of distances are possible with a similar setup.
> 
> regards,
> ...


Are you by chance Hector Hernandez?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

dsurf said:


> ...and integrity of flight seems to be better than a baseball.


Probably due to the lack of threads, compared to a Baseball, which disrupt the smooth flow of air around the ball in flight. 

A prime example of this is the Knuckleball pitch, whose in-flight rotation is similar to a Baseball that is used for casting practice. ( See Below )

Tight Lines !


----------



## bill hanson (Mar 2, 2014)

Well, having cast both baseballs and tournament weights I figured a baseball would cast about 50-65% the distance of a lead tournament, but I went ahead and messaged a friend who has hit over 800' in tournaments that I knew has cast both and he said 40-65% depending on the wind, so if you are hitting 120 yds. you are doing very well.


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

I learned casting baseballs from Neil Mackellow (UK) when he taught a session up in Connecticut. Just a lot safer when casting in parks or ball fields and he seemed to be putting that thing out 450+ feet if I recall. I was learning casting myself on football field and was able to stand on goal line and cast it straight through the other goal post and could crank the line in and see the ball go back over the goal post ( scored 12 points that day ). Great for body movement and accuracy, however, I am NOT a distance caster; just a beach fisherman. I was using typical 13' hatteras rod with an abu6500 reel. Anything over 120 yds is IMHO a very good cast.


----------

